# Rated "R" for Reformed



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 29, 2008)

New T-shirt at APM:







Click here for info: Reformed T-Shirts Wear the Refor


----------



## ReformedSinner (Jun 29, 2008)

Martin Luther is Reformed?


----------



## TimV (Jun 29, 2008)

> Martin Luther is Reformed?



When you're credited with launching the Reformation you can't be left out of a list like that. I've posted before the old English saying "Is not God English? For Wycliffe begat Hus, who begat Luther, who begat the truth".


----------



## Hippo (Jun 29, 2008)

ReformedSinner said:


> Martin Luther is Reformed?



He was much more Reformed than Lutherans like to admit.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 29, 2008)

Very good. Very tempting. Do you have a fatbaptist size? ;-)

Ah... sweet covetousness...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, exactly, I had to add Luther. How can we leave him out? We don't buy Melancthonian theology, but much of what Luther taught Calvin agreed with (excepting the Lord's Supper).

Yes, I have extra sizes available.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 1, 2008)

shucks...I guess according to some here on the PB I only get a PG-13 rating!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 1, 2008)

Out of interest how many people have bought these t-shirts in general?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 1, 2008)

"Wear Reformation t-shirts on sunny days!"

What?


----------

